# Stihl looking to interview chainsaw owners on 12/7



## PA Fire Bug (Dec 6, 2011)

I saw this notification from Stihl on Facebook http://www.facebook.com/stihlusa.  Based on the posts on this forum, many of you would make great candidates for a Stihl interview.

STIHL fans, a popular consumer menâ€™s magazine is looking for someone to interview about why chain saws are â€œcoolâ€ tools to use. If you use a chain saw at home and are willing and available to be interviewed during the day Wednesday, Dec. 7, please send your name and daytime contact information to public.relations@stihl.us with subject heading: chain saw interview.


----------



## babzog (Dec 6, 2011)

I wonder if I'd be a candidate with a Husqv as my main saw and an ms290 in pieces in a box in my garage? LOL


----------



## Adabiviak (Dec 7, 2011)

aroth said:
			
		

> STIHL fans, a popular consumer menâ€™s magazine is looking for someone to interview about why chain saws are â€œcoolâ€ tools to use.


They're cool because they make wood cutting easy, although I must admit that the ladies come runnin' when I'm gettin my Stihl on when my shirt is off. :coolsmirk: 

Seriously though, if they have to ask...


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't do an interview. Besides, real men don't read magazines, they flip through the pages of Stihl Catalogs in their spare time.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 8, 2011)

I prefer the calendar to the catalog but hey, to each their own....  %-P


----------



## nate379 (Dec 8, 2011)

I need to buy a few more saws if girls like this will show up


----------

